
Buy O'Reilly Books by the Chapter - lupin_sansei
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/06/buy_oreilly_boo.html
======
Tichy
I feel reminded of those bonus coupons where you have to cut "points" from
product packaging. Wasn't it calculated that doing that amounts to working for
7$/hour (joelonsoftware mentioned it:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckies.html)?>

So it seems to me buying books by the chapter is so complicated that the time
saved by just buying the whole book at once is almost worth as much as the
savings from only buying parts of it.

